# Looks like 2018 will be full of fun movies for furries...



## Ginza (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks to me there's lots of movies some of the fandom may be interested in, coming out 






Peter rabbit ^^ For all the rabbit lovers, people who like family films, or perhaps simply for nostalgia






^ seen a ton of people talking about this one on the main site






^ got this cute little one

Any of you enjoy seeing some of these types of films? Either way, I plan to see Isle Of Dogs, not sure about the rest.


----------



## Scales42 (Feb 2, 2018)

A stop motion film!!! definitely putting Isle of dogs on my list. havent seen a feature lenght film like this since fantastic mr fox!


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Looks to me there's lots of movies some of the fandom may be interested in, coming out



Do you happen to know the name of the 3d animated movie that focuses on wolves? I have seen a few pictures I just dont know the name.


----------



## churio (Feb 2, 2018)

Only one I could see myself liking is isle of dogs. Nut job was garbage. And Peter Rabbit has Sony attached.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Does this one count as furry?  Has plenty of awooooooo by the looks of things


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Does this one count as furry?  Has plenty of awooooooo by the looks of things



That looks pretty epic.


----------



## Scales42 (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Does this one count as furry?  Has plenty of awooooooo by the looks of things


*
AWOOOOOOO
*
To be honest, I have a feeling that the wolf will die at the end of the movie in an attempt to save the boy. There are only so many movies like this you can see before you start realizing that there is a certain pattern used in the scripts. I really hope that's not the case though


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> *AWOOOOOOO
> *
> To be honest, I have a feeling that the wolf will die at the end of the movie in an attempt to save the boy. There are only so many movies like this you can see before you start realizing that there is a certain pattern used in the scripts. I really hope that's not the case though


Oh, I didn't think of that.  I hope not too


----------



## Baalf (Feb 5, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> *AWOOOOOOO
> *
> To be honest, I have a feeling that the wolf will die at the end of the movie in an attempt to save the boy. There are only so many movies like this you can see before you start realizing that there is a certain pattern used in the scripts. I really hope that's not the case though



One of the reasons I never watched certain movies or finished certain video games, because I always fear that will happen.

As for the three movies on top, Peter Rabbit looks terrible. Would not even touch that. Isle of Dogs looks... interesting, actually. It doesn't have a typical style to it, so may come off as fresh. Nut Job 2 was already released last year, but I know a few who liked it. ...Then again I know a few who liked the first one, and with Nut Job as well as Nut Job 2 (And Norm of the North, I think that might have been made by the same guys, though I could be wrong) they have a "Been there/Done that" feel to them. Buddy the rat looks a lot like Remy, the mouse Jackie Chan voices reminds me of several characters, including the rabbits from both Secret Life of Pets and the Pixar short with the magician (forgot what it was called), and the lemmings from NotN remind me of Rhino from Bolt. All three of those have at least one character that reminds me of another, and the movies themselves look generic. ...I'd watch them if they were on, though, since NJ2 looks at the very least more watchable than Peter Rabbit.

...Speaking of look-a-likes, does anyone else think Peter Rabbit looks vaguely like the rabbit from Hop? It might just be the clothes, though.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m so hyped for Isle of Dogs. I’m a huge fan of Wes Anderson and Fantastic Mr. Fox is one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 26, 2018)

BORING, ugh, misleading clickbait title, when are we going to get a live action hollywood epic about yiffy hermaphrodite sergals who tickle eachothers feet? these poor excuse for movies arent "furry"


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

To be frank these have nothing at all to do with furries. Feral animals? Rabbit wearing a blue button coat? This is very low key laid back boring childrens clickbait material frankly.

Real furry movies are restricted to having actual fully functional anthros in them. The main reason why Zootopia was such a hit because it was furry, family friendly and with good looks, emotions and of course a song at the end. It was functional. Those films aint furry, just talking animal feral trash, we cant keep saying "omg new furry movies" when people raise the bar so low for what furry is.

Does anyone remember when anthropomorphics actually had a form we all knew, respected in culture, history and made it our own? The term furry has been so damaged by everyone coming on here and making anything they like furry. Emojis, humans, stolen 3d assets, fantasy human characters that have nothing to do with animals.

These arent furry, there trash jut like the fandom now.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Eh, good point but I know more groups that are worse than furries.


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> To be frank these have nothing at all to do with furries. Feral animals? Rabbit wearing a blue button coat? This is very low key laid back boring childrens clickbait material frankly...............................
> 
> These arent furry, there trash jut like the fandom now.



Good afternoon, Sweetie Pie! 

We are sorry somebody has once again peed in your fruit loops, this seems to be an ongoing problem, but we are investigating.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Good afternoon, Sweetie Pie!
> 
> We are sorry somebody has once again peed in your fruit loops, this seems to be an ongoing problem, but we are investigating.



I see again you lost the plot and have nothing serious to add to the conversation. Ladies and gents, I give you example A. The furry that makes jokes on others to try and defuse a situation that doesnt even exist.

Not my fault you dont like the logic I speak. But frankly I cant blame you, your a slave of the fandom. The moment you stop seeing the magic is the moment you get triggered as FUckkkkkk.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> To be frank these have nothing at all to do with furries. Feral animals? Rabbit wearing a blue button coat? This is very low key laid back boring childrens clickbait material frankly.
> 
> Real furry movies are restricted to having actual fully functional anthros in them. The main reason why Zootopia was such a hit because it was furry, family friendly and with good looks, emotions and of course a song at the end. It was functional. Those films aint furry, just talking animal feral trash, we cant keep saying "omg new furry movies" when people raise the bar so low for what furry is.
> 
> ...



they're films, depicting anthropomorphic animals (yes feral is anthropomorphic too). How is that not something that might interest furries? After all, we are a fandom that's literally about liking anthropomorphic animals. If you're so bitter, and have such a problem with the fandom, why bother staying?


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I see again you lost the plot and have nothing serious to add to the conversation. Ladies and gents, I give you example A. The furry that makes jokes on others to try and defuse a situation that doesnt even exist.
> 
> Not my fault you dont like the logic I speak. But frankly I cant blame you, your a slave of the fandom. The moment you stop seeing the magic is the moment you get triggered as FUckkkkkk.



I get what you’re trying to say but that doesn’t excuse you from derailing a harmless forum like this and acting like a dick to others. If you have a lot of problems with this fandom and this site then you have the right and legit points to leave this place. Don’t stay here and suck the life out of people that just want to be chill and have fun here.


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Not my fault you dont like the logic I speak...



If you've ever spoken logic, then I'm Spock. And no, not triggered, just amazed by your constant streams of negativity, and non-stop bitterness.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

Ginza said:


> they're films, depicting anthropomorphic animals (yes feral is anthropomorphic too). How is that not something that might interest furries? After all, we are a fandom that's literally about liking anthropomorphic animals. If you're so bitter, and have such a problem with the fandom, why bother staying?



Talking ferals isn't considered anthro by today's standards sadly. Anthro means bipedal, fully functional animal humanoid. To give your the logic back at you: Are parrots anthro? They talk, they are animals. Are they anthro? Some cats can "talk". People dress them in cute clothing for those meme videos back in 2007. Dogs can talk, we put them in clothing too. Are then anthro? Of course not. Anthro is a fully functional humanoid form. If you give one species form and the others feral like forms still isnt anthro fully at all. 

The Lion king isnt anthro: its a made up movie.
Watership down isnt anthro: Who cares if theres serious tones and raw civiliation in rabbits.
Now Apocalypse meow is anthro. It borderlines the funny animal with the old school dark style of serious comics while having the animals looks like people for what species they are. They have guns, cars, our world, but with animals. 


No. Now the talking animal genre is common with simple watered down genre called "funny animal". It's a very old original genre. Garfield for example, snoopy from the peanuts, even though he is a mute fucker at best. Even some old kemono forms in a sense are related strongly to this.

Because it doesn't interest furries really. It interests people, families with children. Furries just want Zootopia part 2 and things exactly like that. If we allow feral lovers into the fandom well no doubt that's why we see so much bestilaity with talking animals in the submission feed each day. Furries want content that directly cater to their needs, the artform they worship and exist for. The art form that they heavily create their own characters on. Furries want real furry content, they want porn of it as well. Simple really. Its like trying to say that anime fans will enjoy american style cartoons because it is anime. It isn't. There is a solid definition norm and line between the two.

Because me leaving wont make things any better, you all with have more topics exactly like this created everyday. Only good things said. Nothing serious, thought provoking, nothing that says "Wow, the fandom really turned for the worse by the creation of these new excuses." Nah, I'm gonna stay, because feedback, criticism no matter  how mean or provokings my take on things is will have a helpful change. You see the "bad things"  make for better changes. You cannot build better when worse exists. So? Break it down, show the flaws, debate them, and have it built up again.

Only a weak man says when things become bad to leave. Takes a more logical cunning one to stay and fight the ignorance.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> If you've ever spoken logic, then I'm Spock. And no, not triggered, just amazed by your constant streams of negativity, and non-stop bitterness.



Please define bitterness then, I am giving honest criticism that many furries still act like children on here with these cringy fake media buglights. These films have nothing to do with anthro art, or the form. Who cares if you think I'm acting bitter.

Really I'm laughing at all this retarded cringe, nothing in this post makes sense. At all.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Talking ferals isn't considered anthro by today's standards sadly. Anthro means bipedal, fully functional animal humanoid. To give your the logic back at you: Are parrots anthro? They talk, they are animals. Are they anthro? Some cats can "talk". People dress them in cute clothing for those meme videos back in 2007. Dogs can talk, we put them in clothing too. Are then anthro? Of course not. Anthro is a fully functional humanoid form. If you give one species form and the others feral like forms still isnt anthro fully at all.
> 
> The Lion king isnt anthro: its a made up movie.
> Watership down isnt anthro: Who cares if theres serious tones and raw civiliation in rabbits.
> ...


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


>



I give an honest logical response and the weak minded furries post memes to try to escape from my "Evil" processing brain power.. Shows a lot about people when you have to post a youtube vid to try and win the conversation rather then words or logic.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Dude...you’re getting pissed off over a family guy clip. Take a break from this site, drink some chocolate milk, and do something that you enjoy doing. You’re taking a bunch of weirdos on the internet seriously and it’s really not healthy to act like this.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Talking ferals isn't considered anthro by today's standards sadly. Anthro means bipedal, fully functional animal humanoid. To give your the logic back at you: Are parrots anthro? They talk, they are animals. Are they anthro? Some cats can "talk". People dress them in cute clothing for those meme videos back in 2007. Dogs can talk, we put them in clothing too. Are then anthro? Of course not. Anthro is a fully functional humanoid form. If you give one species form and the others feral like forms still isnt anthro fully at all.
> 
> The Lion king isnt anthro: its a made up movie.
> Watership down isnt anthro: Who cares if theres serious tones and raw civiliation in rabbits.
> ...



What? Anthro is short for anthropomorphic. The definition of anthropomorphic is: having human characteristics. Do the ferals talk? Do they have facial expressions, and thoughts unlike normal animals? Do they have human-like sentience? If so, they're anthropomorphic. I personally love feral stuff (not the porn, that's just weird) so to say that ferals aren't furry, is kinda exclusive tbh. Besides, they're anthropomorphic animals, which is what this fandom is about. Hence, ferals are most certainly furry. 

For being a furry yourself, it's shocking just how much you generalize this fandom. Not everyone likes the same things, and that's okay.

News flash buddy, nobody really likes your attitude around here. I come here to make these fun threads, and enjoy the fandom. Not to spread bitterness and bring up issues that aren't real. Now, if you could be a dear, and see yourself out of this thread that is meant to be positive, that would be great


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

Ignoring the nonsense spouted upthread (who made that guy the Furry Police?), I do like the look of Isle of Dogs.  A local independent cinema is doing a dog-friendly screening of it, which sounds like a gloriously ridiculous idea.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ignoring the nonsense spouted upthread (who made that guy the Furry Police?), I do like the look of Isle of Dogs.  A local independent cinema is doing a dog-friendly screening of it, which sounds like a gloriously ridiculous idea.



That sounds amazing. Where do I find this theater?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> That sounds amazing. Where do I find this theater?



It's the Cameo in Edinburgh, Scotland.  I'm not sure if my dog is too much of a primadonna to take along though!


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ignoring the nonsense spouted upthread (who made that guy the Furry Police?), I do like the look of Isle of Dogs.  A local independent cinema is doing a dog-friendly screening of it, which sounds like a gloriously ridiculous idea.



That sounds like a very fun idea! As an aside, I'm remined of when Laurie Anderson did her 'Music for Dogs' Concerts.

Laurie Anderson: music for dogs that comes from the heart - LifeGate

But back to the topic at hand, the Isle of Dogs film looks interesting, and I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's the Cameo in Edinburgh, Scotland.  I'm not sure if my dog is too much of a primadonna to take along though!


That’s too far away for me. I wish I didn’t live in America.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2018)

Really looking forward to the Isle of Dogs. I used to be a fan of Peter Rabbit as a kid but the movie feels a bit off to me.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> You jumped the gun again for the plot several times. Ill keep it very simple because you furries have a very tiny attention span.
> 1.Ferals are not humaniod
> 2. I'm not a furry, in fact many artists I know on here aren't furries but like the art form.
> 3.The fact you assume you have to be a furry on here shows the brainwashed ignorance of yourself. You don't have to be something to enjoy something. I dont have to be hindu to see, read, or have a say in the religion.
> 4. The last sentence is a sign of weakness, your demanding I leave so you all can feel comfortable. Im sorry but that's not how things online work or in real life.  I dont give a fuck about any of your feelings frankly.



We don’t really care if you stay here or not. I’m just suggesting you to leave since bitching about pointless thing on the internet isn’t going to change anything and you’ll look like an idiot in the process. Stop taking faggots like me seriously and do productive things for once in your life.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> We don’t really care if you stay here or not. I’m just suggesting you to leave since bitching about pointless thing on the internet isn’t going to change anything and you’ll look like an idiot in the process. Stop taking faggots like me seriously and do productive things for once in your life.




But I am doing more productive things in my life. I wont share them with the fandom because of how backwards its treats art. Now, please do tell me where I was bitching at all of you? There's bitching and then there's criticism that some people (like you) cant take.

That's a major warning sign. A simple comment that provokes someone also provokes reason in someone else. These films have nothing to do with anthro, furries or the fandom. Ive been able to prove that. The only decent thing you have proved is that you don't like what I'm saying. That's fair enough but why keep up the pace and not go your own way?

You spent an awful lot of time and energy trying to dismantle what I first posted. I think you need to look at yourself energy and motive wise if you yourself act negative when you hear something or see something you don't like or agree with.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> To be frank these have nothing at all to do with furries. Feral animals? Rabbit wearing a blue button coat? This is very low key laid back boring childrens clickbait material frankly.
> 
> Real furry movies are restricted to having actual fully functional anthros in them. The main reason why Zootopia was such a hit because it was furry, family friendly and with good looks, emotions and of course a song at the end. It was functional. Those films aint furry, just talking animal feral trash, we cant keep saying "omg new furry movies" when people raise the bar so low for what furry is.
> 
> ...



anthropomorphism Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary

It seems that you don't know the definition of anthropomorphism. Here's a refresher.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm definatly seeing Alpha and Isle of Dogs however, I'm gonna give Peter Rabbit and The Nut Job a wide, wide berth.

I'd recommend, if you want to watch something Peter Rabbit-related, to watch the original BBC animated series, it's a lot better than that thing Sony... "Produced".


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

I don’t normally go out of my way to watch every piece of media that appeals to furries. I only want to see Isle of Dogs because I love the director’s other works and it looks like a legit good movie.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> anthropomorphism Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary
> 
> It seems that you don't know the definition of anthropomorphism. Here's a refresher.



Ahhha! Gotcha, you see that's anthropomorphism, not anthropomorphic. 2 very different big words. One of these changed heavily after the inner furry culture was finally formed back in the old days. 

The fandom is about anthropomorphic animals, not anthropomorphism. We see anthropomorphism in everything. Disney movies. The talking care takers in beauty and beasts, the clock, the pots, the tea kettles are all common examples. But not anthropomorphic animals which is the the entire founding art form/genre of the furry fandom. Anthropomorphic animals.

Now, its very important to note that even using a dictionary doesn't exactly mean the definition is being used correctly in culture by today. That's the conservative original meaning, but all meanings change in time, usage. Its also very important to notice the examples listed below the definition: Winnie the pooh. Almost anthropomophic but not there as the fandom uses it.

You see the fandom is not about anthropomorphism, because we don't see artwork of those types of examples used as the norm. We don't see characters of such........lower quality being used. Compared peter rabbit to someones fursona. There is a very big difference. The fandom made an artform by making animal humanoids fully functioning humanoid people, without the human aspect. We don't see gods being uploaded onto here, we don't see inanimate objects being treated as humans.  We don't see toy-story characters on here, robots, AI's. 

Frankly the fandoms definition has always been humanoid animals. Why? Because that's what a fursona, a furry is in the art form. Humanoid animals, is the new norm of a definition from the culture the fandom birthed. Its as simple as that.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Holy shit, we’re still debating this childish topic? Who the fuck cares?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 1, 2018)

If it's about talking animals, then furries will relate to it and enjoy it (assuming it's of adequate quality of course). Isn't that all that matters?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

BTW.  I saw Peter Rabbit.   Not going to suggest anyone else goes to see it because that’s entirely up to you.

But I will say I enjoyed it.  That is all.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> BTW.  I saw Peter Rabbit.   Not going to suggest anyone else goes to see it because that’s entirely up to you.
> 
> But I will say I enjoyed it.  That is all.


from the ads yeah it looks like a fun movie,might check it out hen it hits dvd or netflix


----------

